

Startup founders: you don't have a brand - aymeric
http://www.pollenizer.com/startup-founder-you-dont-have-a-brand/

======
cperciva
This is true in many cases, but not all. I for one _do_ have a brand, and it
is what drove early adoption of Tarsnap.

